# Perth traders meet up for a beer and chat



## Freeballinginawetsuit (9 November 2006)

Any other 'Perthites' interested in meeting up for a beer,chat and some share's talk?.

Gotta be near Sorrento though, bbq at my joints fine with me!.


----------



## chops_a_must (9 November 2006)

Pfft. That's South Geraldton.

How about Carnegies on a Friday night with all the other suits, so we can sit around and talk about how much money we earn? Hahaha.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (9 November 2006)

lol, Sorrento's next door to Hillary's Marina, Chops!.


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2006)

I would be in it, but 420 kms is a bit far to drive home when as full as a tick


----------



## chops_a_must (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> lol, Sorrento's next door to Hillary's Marina, Chops!.




That's exactly what I mean!


----------



## clowboy (10 November 2006)

Sounds both scary and exciting at the same time, just like the market.

Depending on other commitments (mainly work) I would consider the possibility.


----------



## Buster (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Any other 'Perthites' interested in meeting up for a beer,chat and some share's talk?.
> 
> Gotta be near Sorrento though, bbq at my joints fine with me!.



Sounds like a great idea..  

Although I've been over this side of the world for about five years, I'm still not good with the suburbs..  I'm down in Rockingham and can get to Freo or Mandurah without too much trouble, anywhere outside that boundary and I need to study the book of streets..   Need to get out more..  

When do you propose??  As the book is filling up with Xmas stuff along with the club runs going on.. I'd assume this would be the case for most..

Would be interesting to try and put names to faces without first being introduced..   

Cheers,

Buster.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

Anytime is fine with me, if enough crew are interested it would be good to give a weeks notice of a date. Sunday arvo is probably the go, beachside pub for the session.

As I've already said its fine with me to host it at my place also, Ive got a large decked area that could accomodate a few and the drinks would be on me!.


----------



## barney (10 November 2006)

Hi F/B,  I'd be in .............. but I don't think my postie bike would make it across the Nullarbor!  Barney.


----------



## doctorj (10 November 2006)

I'd be keen.  Somewhere around the CBD would be best.  I'd even find some where to stash the suit...


----------



## arlee123 (10 November 2006)

Buster said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great idea..
> 
> Although I've been over this side of the world for about five years, I'm still not good with the suburbs..  I'm down in Rockingham and can get to Freo or Mandurah without too much trouble, anywhere outside that boundary and I need to study the book of streets..   Need to get out more..
> 
> ...




just head north bound on the freeway and exit at i think hepburn avenue...keep on going and should arrive in sorrento....


----------

